# Who can and who should we target?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

With Warriors, Spurs, Suns and Lakers all improving (I think Shaq to Suns helps them a lot) and the Western Conference not getting any easier, who should we target? Or should we stick with our roster?

I think it would be really sweet if Steve Francis can come back and be the starting point guard.

But I think there's like no chance of that happening.

Should we target anyone? I think our PF position is fine. It can get better.

I think we should try a trade for...

Jason Kidd
Andre Miller
Mike Bibby

And I don't want to give T-Mac up cause you see how much different teams play us.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry but Id trade Rafer and Battier just to get Kidd.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I would try to trade Rafer and Battier for Kidd but on the off chance that NJ doesnt hang up on me, I think i would be too shocked to do anything.

I would also do Head + Snyder + Francis + Draft Pick for Artest


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WOW, Legend-Like and PO have just made Houston a very scary playoff team. You also would need to throw in Mike James and future 1st and 2nd round picks to make the Kidd deal work.

C - Yao
PF - Scola
SF - Artest
SG - TMac
PG - JKidd

ME LIKE IT ALOT!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Target Arenas. Arenas has player option next year for $12 Mill. His market value is at a low because he's been injured all season. He likely wont excercise his option this offseason because he'll want to maximize his chances for a max contract and that wont happen if he tries to test the market after a season of sitting on the bench.

Alston, Battier and Aaron Brooks for Gilbert Arenas.


Target Thabo Sefolosha. Sefolosha doesnt give the Bulls the scoring dynamic they are desperately searching for. Wells gives them something of a mid-range to post game. Also helps free up $2 Mill to help re-sign Ben Gordon. Hinrich, Wells, Gordon and Deng should make a nice backcourt tandem. 

Bonzi Wells for Thabo Sefolosha.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike James for a bag of chips and a Coke...

Seriously, I would trade James to the Spurs for their 2nd rounder or something. Even if it is something like the 55th pick...

Give them the cancer. What better way to take out our rival, give them the disease. Hell it worked against the native Americans when we gave them smalll pox blankets...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think PG is a bigger need.

So Mike Miller and Javaris Crittenton is needed. 
Mike Miller will be shooter/3rd scorer we need, T.M can play PG when they play.

Javaris Crittenton will be 3rd after Alston and Brooks.

We need to do this trade

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=3197~558~255~1051~2445&teams=10~10~29~29~29&te=&cash=


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I think we should make a deal for Artest now if we can't get Kidd. He brings the perimeter defense we lack and catch and shoot if Yao throws him the ball. Battier will probably be in this trade but I wouldn't give up Landry or Scola just to get him.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Legend-Like said:


> I think we should make a deal for Artest now if we can't get Kidd. He brings the perimeter defense we lack and catch and shoot if Yao throws him the ball. Battier will probably be in this trade but I wouldn't give up Landry or Scola just to get him.



If we want Artest we gotta give up something like Shane Battier, Luther Head and a 2nd Round draft pick to even get a bite. Battier has 2 more years than Artest (including Artest Option season) so they'll have salary tied up while taking a talent cut.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

mtlk said:


> I think PG is a bigger need.
> 
> So Mike Miller and Javaris Crittenton is needed.
> Mike Miller will be shooter/3rd scorer we need, T.M can play PG when they play.
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

First of all, I like how the NBA has turned into MLB where each team has a lot of all-star players. 

I am fine with us getting Artest. He looks like a player who can really play under our system and is proven have good offensive skills also. I think it would be a nice pick up. Shane + 2nd rounder should do the trick. I really don't like letting go Luther, but if that's the case, I am okay with it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

It's too bad that Phoenix took Shaq. We coulda traded Tmac for Shaq, so Yao can move back to his natural position, PF.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> First of all, I like how the NBA has turned into MLB where each team has a lot of all-star players.
> 
> I am fine with us getting Artest. He looks like a player who can really play under our system and is proven have good offensive skills also. I think it would be a nice pick up. Shane + 2nd rounder should do the trick. I really don't like letting go Luther, but if that's the case, I am okay with it.


There is no reason the Kings would want Battier. I really think the only two assets we would have to trade to get Artest are Head and an '09 first rounder. Then we can throw in some contracts like Snyder and Francis.
One role player and what's hopefully a late draft pick for Ron Artest is a good deal as far as i am concerned.
Then we can try to trade Battier to a team that could actually use him


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

bronx43 said:


> It's too bad that Phoenix took Shaq. We coulda traded Tmac for Shaq, so Yao can move back to his natural position, PF.


:lol: I really wish we got Gasol though.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> It's too bad that Phoenix took Shaq. We coulda traded Tmac for Shaq, so Yao can move back to his natural position, PF.


Hilarious!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's so funny.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> What's so funny.


yao is clearly undersized at the 4


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Larry Hughes.


Throw in Lebron and you got a deal


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Throw in Lebron and you got a deal


lol, it was worth a shot.


----------

